

7dayz Early Access - 7dayz
http://7dayz.co

======
jcr
Since there is often no way to differentiate between blatant promotional
advertisement submissions (spam) and sincere requests for feedback on
projects, Hacker News has "Show HN" submissions. You can find all the existing
"Show HN" submissions through the "show" link in the top menu. If you want
feedback on your own project, do your own "Show HN" submission, but you should
read the "Show HN" rules [1], along with the main HN Guidelines [2] and FAQ
[3] (linked on the bottom of every page). The HN welcome page [4] for new
accounts is also good reading.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

------
7dayz
7dayz is new app to create conversations around things happening around now
and in last 7days.

Currently in closed beta and any participation will be highly appreciated.

